# Smartphone use??



## MrPaint (Feb 19, 2012)

How often do you use a smartphone in the field to search for product or equipment data, estimating, etc.?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Vote cast from my workhorse smartbeast, mortal men call it the Amaze 4g...


You may kiss the pinky ring.


----------



## MrPaint (Feb 19, 2012)

7 votes?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I use mine daily for email, google, gps and everything that makes it worth having a data plan.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I was hesitant to take the plunge at first thinking it was just another expensive toy, but i can't imagine going without it now. I have a droid pro in an otter box case. Otter Box is a terrific company to work with by the way!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mpminter said:


> Otter Box is a terrific company to work with by the way!


I agree, I have an otter box on my phone and on my ipod. On my ipod the belt clip broke and it is a part that is not warrantied but after a quick email message they sent me 3 replacements for free. I recommend them.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I accidentally took my phone swimming while on vacation last summer and I couldn't get the screen protector to go on my new phone without a lot of bubbles. I called to ask if I could buy a new screen protector (the rest of the case was perfectly fine) and they sent me a whole new case! I broke the clip off the new case earlier this month and when I called to order a new one they sent me three more for free. That's what I call customer service!


----------



## lmvp17 (May 15, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I agree, I have an otter box on my phone and on my ipod. On my ipod the belt clip broke and it is a part that is not warrantied but after a quick email message they sent me 3 replacements for free. I recommend them.


Same thing happened to me. But I've gone through all my replacement clips. It's now useless to me. Wish they had a contractor grade clip to compliment the case!!


----------



## MrPaint (Feb 19, 2012)

Maybe I should have persevered with Otter, I had one when I bought my iPhone 4 but took it back within 3 days because it was so dang bulky. It was protective but I felt like I was carrying around one of the old bag phones.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Incipio
Ballistic
Trident
Mybat Fishbone

All cases I considered for my hTc Amaze 4g, but I settled on a d3O band because the phone deserves to be seen.
The orange inserts are a high tech polymer that is soft until it is impacted, then it absorbs the shock by firming up instantly.
Looks great, and the matte finish provides sufficient grip for my 5+ oz. device.
I don't use the clear plastic back, it looks tacky.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

If you use a smart phone I recommend the iPad, don't know how I lived with out it....and you can get one for just a little more then a proshot...:thumbsup: (sorry I had to say that)


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The only thing with an ipad is cases. I have the magnetic screen cover, a portfolio, a Griffin survivor case, and a keyboard case. Depending on what I am doing, I use a different case.

Right now, I use either the Survivor case or the logitech zagg keyboard case.


----------



## pacificpainters.com (May 5, 2011)

deanv said:


> the only thing with an ipad is cases. I have the magnetic screen cover, a portfolio, a griffin survivor case, and a keyboard case. Depending on what i am doing, i use a different case.
> 
> Right now, i use either the survivor case or the logitech zagg keyboard case.


nerd!!!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

First world problems, a rough life we live.


----------



## mosby (Mar 23, 2012)

3 letters: GPS


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

I had to choose between a laptop or a Iphone; i went with the laptop 

Just got a GPS though :thumbsup:, i dont know how i ever got anywhere without it.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

HQP2005 said:


> I had to choose between a laptop or a Iphone; i went with the laptop
> 
> Just got a GPS though :thumbsup:, i dont know how i ever got anywhere without it.


Did you kick the tires on an iPad?


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

wills fresh coat said:


> Did you kick the tires on an iPad?


I probably didnt look into it enough, (its definatley cool for internet browsing), but I wanted something that could give me everything my desktop can (i.e. cd rom, file storage, photo editing etc.)

When I made the decision, the Ipad was mainly for media consumption; this may have changed since. And i really wasnt into the touch screen keyboard for word docs and e-mails.


----------

